# Monrovia vintage ride



## the2finger (Jan 13, 2016)

Anybody know when the next Monrovia ride is and where do they meet? Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

Here you go:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?84713-Foothill-Flyers-SGV-Monrovia-91016-Ride-Sat-Jan-23

Hope to see you there


----------



## the2finger (Jan 14, 2016)

SWEET! Thanks I'll b there


----------



## the2finger (Jan 21, 2016)

Do you guys ride rain or shine?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this time, but don't think the ride will go on if it rains. Keep an eye on the thread posted above for weather/ride updates.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this time, but don't think the ride will go on if it rains. Keep an eye on the thread posted above for weather/ride updates.



The one time i dont have to work till 1am the night before so I was thinking of saddling up.....you aint goin...


----------



## the2finger (Jan 22, 2016)

Like my old cars I don't take my bikes out in the rain


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

Dunno if it's gonna rain but it is getting a bit dark here. If it holds like this I'll be at the park 9am.


----------

